# Don't hate me because I'm beautiful...



## tscheezy (Oct 23, 2005)

Hate me because I'm 15.58# with pedals and bottle cages. 














































(My GF's new wheels.)


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Very nice - lucky lady. - TF


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Mine's lighter...14.98 lbs!*

Hi there:

Yours is very light....mine's just a touch lighter (and that includes the pedals)!

EasyRider47


----------



## tscheezy (Oct 23, 2005)

Oooh! The gauntlet has been thrown down. Gotta get my dremel out now.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*And In This Corner. Weighing In At .....*

My 2006 comes in at just over 14.8 with

Zipp 303's clinchers with Pro Races
Easton EC90 SLX
Easton EC90 Equipe bars
ZG brakes
Zipp 26.0 stem
Zipp carbon cages
Dura-Ace
Look Keos
FSA compact crankset
King headset
San Marco Aspide seatpost
Real Design post

That includes my Flitedeck. Throwing on a set of Sprint 350's with Conti Supersonics and it gets close to 14 lbs. AX seatpost on my wish list as well.....


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Hurt me, beat me, make me write bad checks...*

...I fill my tires with a combination of helium and nitrous oxide...does that count?


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Just kidding!*

That was the idea...let's lighten up, everybody! No, I don't really do stuff like that, although I used to (if you can remember the 60s, you weren't really there).

Beautiful bikes, all. I have a 2002 Tuscany, and it's a beauty, too, but it's not _that_ light...


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## erock139 (Dec 5, 2005)

What's with that pump dude? 
Take it off.

Also, what's with those stems, strait up, 80mm. You need a dang flat stem, 130mm.

e


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Your nowhere near.*

You guys, or gals, have soome hard work ahead of you to get in my ballpark. BTW, since this link I'm pushing my size 59 Vortex below 13 lbs.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9028&highlight=juanmoretime


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Hey Easy...?*



EasyRider47 said:


> Hi there:
> 
> Well, the system is allowing attachments now - so here is the Vortex that I mentioned yesterday with the Easton components and weighing in around 15.8 lbs or so.
> 
> Easyrider47


How do you like the Easton SLX fork? I've heard that it's a little flexxy. Can you confirm how big you are, style of riding, and how it handles?

Thanks,

Slowmofo


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Not easy.*



oneslowmofo said:


> How do you like the Easton SLX fork? I've heard that it's a little flexxy. Can you confirm how big you are, style of riding, and how it handles?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Slowmofo


Although I do have an SLX on one of my bikes and it's just as stiff and SL on my Vortex or the Reynolds Ouzo Pro it replaced. I'm a very aggresive racer and weigh 158 lbs race weight.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

This is all getting me excited for the arrival of my vortex compact w/ksyrium sl's. Oh the torture this is like looking at your soon to be wife naked through a plexiglass window. Oh and on your wieght specs you didnt mention frame sizes either. (or I missed them).


----------



## MRFIXALL4 (May 19, 2003)

I built this one myself two years ago. I'm getting ready to upgrade to Campy Record and dump the Shitmano. And a carbon bar would add to it's beauty.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> Hate me because I'm 15.58# with pedals and bottle cages.
> )



Very nice indeed. Great setup.

Herbert

Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## 12XU (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## sungchang (Sep 20, 2005)

*cage?*

Which type of cage are those, and how are they working out? They look sweet.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Double take...*



tscheezy said:


> Hate me because I'm 15.58# with pedals and bottle cages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it me or did Easton screw up the decals on your fork? They are upside down


----------

